# Cool snap Flounder Gigging - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*9/27/2018*
I had the Matt group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with North wind less than 5mph, cool temps in the low 70's, and normal tide levels. Water clarity was horrible from the previous night's rain runoff, and we had to move around a bunch looking for better water. Once we found clear water, the action was steady. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead by midnight. The largest flounder was 24".

*Upcoming open dates:
October: completely booked
November = Closed Season
December: 13, 19, 20, 28-30
January: 1-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*slower night*

*9/28/2018*
I had longtime customer Dean J. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with East wind at 10mph, scattered light rain showers, and normal tide levels. We had a bunch of dirty water to sort out on our many stops tonight, and we rarely saw the bottom in several areas. We had to grind slowly to find the fish, covering a bunch of water in the process. We ended with 13 flounder (2 short of a limit) plus 4 sheepshead by 1:15am. Most of the flounder were in the 18-20" range.


----------

